# Pex failure ... No?



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

This was not a PEX as we know it failure.

It was a PEX application failure. I used it where I should not have.

On my box truck I have air horns. I always carry an air compressor on board. I fill the compressor to shut off which is 150 psi. The outlet is regulated to 75 psi. This air blows the horns when idiots get in the way or when I just want to be noisy. Anyway the tubing failed, it just cracked off in photo one.
I cut it off -- the rest of the pex seemed OK and I refitted it. The failure had to be vibration and rubbing combined. Not to mention 3 - 4 years of being out in the weather. At least I hoping that was the cause because the little exposed piece sure is brittle. 
photo 2 shows the repair [red]


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Pex manufacturer recommendations states that pex cannot be exposed to sun light, that is the reason


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Wraps all exposed to UV with tape and it will be fine


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pex is like a vampire, sunlight kills it...:yes:

PVC also needs to be protected from the sun.


----------

